# Partizionamenti, LVM e xfs...

## tuxer

Da un po' di tempo mi voglio liberare della partizione dati fat 32 e sostituirla con un fs degno di questo nome (pensavo xfs), perché non accendendo mai windows non ha più senso di esistere...

Visto che per più di metà era libera ho pensato di ridimensionare (con partition magic) creare una nuova e da gentoo creare il filesystem e spostare tutti i dati...

Ora vorrei ridimensionare ulteriormente quella partizione e allargare quella xfs, il problema è che con xfs_growfs non riesco!

dal man

 *Quote:*   

>        xfs_growfs  is  most often used in conjunction with logical volumes (see lvm( ).  However, it can also be used
> 
>        on a regular disk partition, for example if a partition has been enlarged  while  retaining  the  same  starting
> 
>        block.
> ...

 

Cosa intende per una new spare partition, devo lasciare lo spazio vuoto oppure ne creo una non usata??

Inoltre forse il problema è dovuto al fatto che lo spazio vuoto è prima della partizione xfs...

Comunque leggendo quello stralcio mi sono documentato un po' su lvm e quasi quasi  pensavo di usarlo.

Ho due dubbi però:

-posso metterlo senza problemi su un disco già partizionato e che non ho intenzione di modificare?

-Le prestazioni decadono/migliorano/rimangono uguali??

grazie a tutti per le (eventuali) risposte...

----------

## gutter

Un buon documento introduttivo ad LVM è:

http://www.suse.com/en/whitepapers/lvm/lvm1.html

Penso che ciò che vuoi fare sia impossibile, dal momento che per ridimensionare la partizione devi avere dello spazio dopo il blocco di inizio della partizione che vuoi ridimensionare e non prima.

----------

## emix

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> -posso metterlo senza problemi su un disco già partizionato e che non ho intenzione di modificare?
> 
> -Le prestazioni decadono/migliorano/rimangono uguali??

 

Per quanto riguarda la prima no. Nel senso che devi creare una partizione (di tipo LVM) che verrà "formattata" per contenere i volumi LVM.

Per quanto riguarda le prestazioni, non si nota un decadimento particolare.

Non so se hai visto ma nella documentazione c'è un tutorial che ho tradotto io sull'utilizzo di LVM2. Magari ti può essere d'aiuto.

----------

## tuxer

perfetto ragazzi lvm up and running!!

Dunque ho visto che il comando pvresize non è ancora stato implementato, siccome vorrei comunque allargarlo posso semplicemente aggiungere le piccole partizioni che si vengono a creare al gruppo giusto??

----------

## gutter

Si basta aggiungere una partizone al gruppo.

----------

## lan

approfitto di questo therad per non aprire un altro topic,

a breve dovrò perparare un server da mettere in produzione, inutile dire che questo server dovrà sempre essere acceso, lmv mi sembra un ottima soluzione per aggiungere spazio alle partizioni di lavoro qualvolta aggiungessi un disco scsi hot swap sulla macchina.

quello che mi fa paura però di questa soluzione è, se dal caso il disco che ha il sistema operativo si frigge, come recupero i dati dall'LVM ? 

qualcuno mi sa dare delucidazioni?

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## emix

 *lan wrote:*   

> quello che mi fa paura però di questa soluzione è, se dal caso il disco che ha il sistema operativo si frigge, come recupero i dati dall'LVM ?

 

Tempo fa mi è successa questa cosa e... ho perso tutto  :Crying or Very sad: 

C'è da dire che non avevo approfondito a suo tempo l'argomento perché tutto sommato non avevo dati importanti. Comunque ti consiglio di cercare bene informazioni su questa cosa per non rischiare.

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

> C'è da dire che non avevo approfondito a suo tempo l'argomento perché tutto sommato non avevo dati importanti. Comunque ti consiglio di cercare bene informazioni su questa cosa per non rischiare.

 

Non sono pratico di LVM, ma intuitivamente, non dovrebbero esserci le stesse possibilitá/problemi di un normale partizionamento? Basta avere un liveCD con kernel che supporta LVM e via....

----------

## lan

non è così semplice perchè i dati sono allocati in maniera astratta sul device lvm..

alemno credo sia così, se qualcuno ha info in più sarei grato se potesse postare.

GRazie

----------

## tuxer

Sono sicuro che ci deve essere un modo per recuperare tutto in ogni caso...

Nella partizione che viene inizializzata da lvm vengono comunque salvate delle informazioni, non ne sono sicuro (ma basta verificare con un cd live) ma basta dare un pvscan (cerca  le partizioni inizializzate lvm) per trovare tutto!

Il problema grosso si avrebbe nel caso in cui queste partizioni fossero anche criptate con dm_crypt e le chiavi fossero su /

Tra l'altro volevo stringere un po' la partizione reiser ma non so perché il maledetto non mi fa bootare da cd, mah devo dargli un po' di calci mi sa...

----------

## lan

Da quello che so e che ho porvato leggendo qua e la, sembrache lvm faccia fatica a levare spazio da un device lvm. quando invence per aggiungerne non c'è alcun problema, comunque prima decidere per al soluzione server + lvm penso farò qualche test sul mio pc, ah si tanto per curiosità, con lvm è possibile fare  Raid 0 ? o devo per  forza farlo su Hw ? ci sono Sw per fare raid 0 ? 

cia e grazie

----------

## tuxer

Lvm ti mette i device in /dev/<nome_gruppo>/<nome_lv> perciò non ci dovrebbero essere problemi a fare raid software secondo me...

Da qualche parte trovi documentazione comunqe, qui si parla di raid sw

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68706&highlight=lvm+raid+howto

x lan:

chi si rivede, abbiamo fatto il viaggio Pescara->Rimini insieme  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxer

Comunque dimenticavo la restrizione credo sia più problematica anche perché non tutti i filesystem si fanno restringere  (xfs e jfs no, reiser sì).

Stavo pensando a come dividere il tutto, supponendo di avere 50 GB di pv, direi:

3 GB /var reiserfs

7 GB /usr reiserfs

40 GB /home xfs (e magari poi cripare con dm_crypt)

cosa ne dite?

in /opt non ho quasi nulla quindi potrei lasciarlo fuori da lvm, ci si installano i giochi di solito no in /opt?

E' meglio comunque iniziare con le partizioni più piccole e dopo in caso allargarle...

----------

## lan

ah ciao tuxer, è bello risentire gli amici dopo un ammucchiata di 5 ore in treno tra caldo e stanchezza. comunque è interessante notare che XFS e jfs non si facciano restringere, bhe che dire. userò XFS solo sugli storage :)

ciao e grazie del link

----------

## tuxer

Comunque da qualche parte consigliavano di partizionare il disco (ad esempio da 80 GB) in 4 partizioni da 20 GB, ma non ho capito se si intendeva partizioni "fisiche" o o volumi logici lvm, cosa può essere??

inoltre in linea teorica potrei creare anche una partizione piccolissima lvm e poi aggiungere gli altri volumi ad essa, giusto??

Ci può essere qualche controindicazione a fare così?

Voi come avete diviso i vostri amati GB??

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Comunque da qualche parte consigliavano di partizionare il disco (ad esempio da 80 GB) in 4 partizioni da 20 GB, ma non ho capito se si intendeva partizioni "fisiche" o o volumi logici lvm, cosa può essere??
> 
> inoltre in linea teorica potrei creare anche una partizione piccolissima lvm e poi aggiungere gli altri volumi ad essa, giusto??
> 
> Ci può essere qualche controindicazione a fare così?
> ...

 

no, virtuali.

i volumi per aggiungerli devi prima ripulirli, quindi i dati devi muoverli, anche solo temporaneamnete, altrove.

----------

## tuxer

Bella storia ragazzi sono riuscito a mettere lvm anche sull'altro, anche se con un po' di casini naturalmente...

E' stato istruttivo però dai, in pratica per varie ragioni non avevo più /usr e sono riuscito lo stesso a sistemare tutto senza usare il cd live (che non aveva i comandi che mi servivano per lvm), però ho dovuto copiare brutalmente /dev dal cd live alla nuova partizione perché i device nuovi che avevo creato o modificati non esistevano nell'incarnazione precedente...

Meno male ch eho sistemato   :Smile: 

----------

## tuxer

Rieccomi!

Ho preso un altro disco e ho qualche problemino metafisico da risolvere...

Si può capire in una vg in quale partizione fisica (e di conseguenza disco) sono certi file??

No perché prima di fare delle cagate vorrei capire bene come funziona...

Se io creo un volume fisico, lo attacco a /home, poi posso in qualche modo cercare rimettere tutto nel primo disco (nonostante sia la stessa lv)??

grazie a tutti, io non vedo come si possa  fare  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Rieccomi!
> 
> Ho preso un altro disco e ho qualche problemino metafisico da risolvere...
> 
> Si può capire in una vg in quale partizione fisica (e di conseguenza disco) sono certi file??
> ...

 

non ho capito niente.

per capire cosa c'è in un LV montalo e guardaci dentro, no?

----------

## tuxer

Eh no perché se fai lvextend estendendo una lv qualsiasi non viene visualizzato nulla...

Ora si potrebbe forzare a togliere con pvremove però non so se effettivamente ci sono dati scritti di là..

Capito il problema?

----------

## croot

se ti puo interessare ho implementato raid mirror + lvm su un server di produzione senza grossi problemi.

----------

## tuxer

Se posso essere sincero senza offesa ma non mi interessa visto che non risponde alla mia domanda...

Comunque ho fatto un cat fisico di /dev/sdb1 e non pare trovare nulla se non le informazioni su lvm, però killo sempre prima perché a passare 160GB ci mette un po', chissà come mai...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Eh no perché se fai lvextend estendendo una lv qualsiasi non viene visualizzato nulla...
> 
> Ora si potrebbe forzare a togliere con pvremove però non so se effettivamente ci sono dati scritti di là..
> 
> Capito il problema?

 

io non ho ancora capito il problema

la questione è vedere cosa contiene un LV?

----------

## tuxer

Ecco lo sapevo che dovevo star fermo cazzius...

Non riuscivo in nessun modo a togliere una pv da una vg e l'ho cancellata forzandola!

Ora porca trota i dati che c'erano in /usr e /home (nella vg) non riesco più a vederli!!

Cazzarola, c'era dentro una partizione xfs e una reiser, come cavolo posso fare??

Andrei di dd ma non so se riesco a risolvere poi...

----------

## tuxer

Oh mio dio ho rischiato l'infarto ma ce l'ho fatta anche stavolta, il trucco stava nel ricreare la PV con lo stesso identificativo

```

pvcreate --uid <id> <device>

vgcfgrestore -f <path> <vg>

```

----------

